# Hmbrower's Pic Thread....



## hmbrower (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Guys! (and Gals)! Wanted to share some of my family! 

Freshly Molted Brachypelma boehmei female!


Avicularia versicolor 


Thrixopelma ockerti


Grammostola pulchra


 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 10, 2014)

Freshly Molted Poecilotheria ornata sling!





Psalmopoeus reduncus female



Psalmopoeus pulcher



Grammostola pulchripes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 10, 2014)

Brachypelma albopilosum



Avicularia urticans





Poecilotheria rufilata



Pamphobeteus sp. Platyomma adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 10, 2014)

Freshly molted Pamphobeteus antinous! aka garbage disposal! 



Psalmopoeus irminia adult female! 


Doesn't play well with others!  



Poecilotheria regalis adult male!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 21, 2014)

Ceratogyrus marshalli (Female)





Haplopelma lividum





Haplopelma vonwirthi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 23, 2014)

Haplopelma vonwirthi



Avicularia versicolor 




Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 28, 2014)

My Haplopelma vonwirthi molted and I was able to confirm FEMALE!! YAY! Pics will follow at some point. I don't want to disturb her burrow much more at the moment..... 

Ceratogyrus darlingi (Adult Female)








---------- Post added 08-28-2014 at 12:50 AM ----------

Some Slings! 
Lampropelma sp Borneo Black 


Love me some dimorphism!!! Female Lampropelma nigerrimum


Chilobrachys guangxiensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rayenicole (Aug 28, 2014)

Your photos are fantastic, I especially love the "Borneo black" photos. I really envy your camera and interesting range of species! Please share more in the future! :biggrin::laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 28, 2014)

Love me some Poecilotheria! 

Poecilotheria vittata


Different focus point of same shot! Vittata is one of my absolute favorites!


Poecilotheria metallica




Poecilotheria striata




Andddd...... because versi's are my actual favorites.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 31, 2014)

Haplopelma lividum



Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2014)

Great pictures and nice T's, dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Guys!

Pterinochilus murinus  -The devil makes a rare appearance from its burrow  Shockingly not in a threat posture!    





Female Ceratogyrus darlingi with an adult female dubia. darlingi 1 dubia 0



Last known sighting of dubia.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Sep 2, 2014)

Gorgeous, freshly molted Xenesthis immanis!





Cyriopagopus hatihati SLING! This one's a feisty bugga.


----------



## hmbrower (Sep 8, 2014)

My adult female Heteroscodra maculata ! She is a BEAUTY. Great eater. Not recommended for beginners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 10, 2014)

Gorgeous girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Sep 15, 2014)

Freshly Molted Female Haplopelma vonwirthi! She came to the surface to show off her new colors!



Ephebopus cyanognathus sling! Pretty blue!



Avicularia aurantiaca sling with a fresh kill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Apr 29, 2015)

Time to start updating this thing......

Harpactira pulchripes



Poecilotheria fasciata, 7 inch female



Theraphosa apophysis, female  4 inches



Theraphosa blondi, female  3 inches



Broke after the blondi female. So exciting though!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey Guys and Gals!

Pamphobeteus sp flammifera



Chilobrachys aladdin, pretty sure it's a he....



Pamphobeteus vespertinus, freshly molted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Oct 1, 2015)

Some new updates.....

Big Female Xenesthis immanis


Big Female Pamphobeteus antinous


Freshly Molted Female Grammostola iheringi


----------



## hmbrower (Oct 1, 2015)

Large Female Megaphobema robustum



Freshly Molted Female Grammostola pulchra....



Female Encyocratella olivacea



Freshly Molted Male :cry: Xenesthis sp. "megascopula"



Huge Female Cyriopagopus sp. "Sulawesi Black"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hmbrower (Oct 8, 2015)

Female Theraphosa blondi eating an adult dubia!




Female Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hmbrower (Oct 15, 2015)

Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan Female. Angry lady. 





Chilobrachys fimbriatus Female. Also an Angry lady. LOL these Chilobrachys live up to their reputation!



Andddddd an adult male Leiurus quinquestriatus (Deathstalker). I know this is off topic, but I love him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmbrower (Oct 21, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a great week!

Female Stromatopelma calceatum..... Literally on my ceiling. She decided to scamper and I wasn't going to stop her. :biggrin::biggrin:




Little Avicularia aurantiaca sling




Adult female Brachypelma auratum


----------

